

TTIP talks: Food fights block EU–US trade deal - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-33055665

======
littletimmy
Power to Europe. It alone has the might to stand up to the US corporatocracy.
The precautionary principle, that stuff must be shown to be safe before being
put on the market, makes a heck of a lot more sense than the American let-
business-do-what-they-want approach.

~~~
michel-slm
Power to Europe in this case, though in general their Common Agricultural
Policy is insanity

~~~
acyacy
The Common Agricultural Policy has its upsides too. It's nice to know a lot of
the produce is based of a certain baseline. Particularly when it comes to
pesticides and GMO & allowing this to work in market through the use CAP

------
Oletros
> The European Commission - the EU's top regulator - has given EU member
> states the power to ban GMO cultivation for reasons beyond environmental or
> public health concerns

This is insane, bans must be on environmental and health concerns only, not
political ones like right now.

~~~
nitrogen
I think it is reasonable for a country to ban GMOs that are covered by patents
that would be adverse to that country's agricultural industry.

~~~
calgoo
There is also a lot of fear of the GM crops destroying our already great
crops. We dont see any need to actually risk anything with crops that have
been modified when we have perfectly great crops already.

~~~
Oletros
> We dont see any need to actually risk anything with crops that have been
> modified when we have perfectly great crops already.

What risk? Can you provide ant source for that risk.

And, by the way, apart that we don't have perfectly great crops, those crops
are already totally modified.

~~~
nitrogen
It seems the risk for Europe would be giving control of their agriculture to a
non-EU corporation like Monsanto.

~~~
Oletros
Really? Right now, there is a lot of crops patented and it is not happening.

Patenting has nothing to do with liking GMO or not, this is just an excuse

